# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > توسعه نرم افزارهای تحت شبکه > سوال: درخواست کانکش : pptp+ نمایش روزهای باقیمانده اکانت کاربر + فرستادن پیام به کاربران

## mosayeb256

سلام خدمت همه دوستان عزیز
من میخواستم یه برنامه با دلفی بنویسم 
که این امکانات رو داشته باشه
 اتصال از طریق pptp به سرور+ نمایش روزهای باقیمانده اکانت کاربر ( اکانتینگ = IBSNG ) + فرستادن پیام به کاربران از طریق فایلی در  هاست
امکانش هست ؟

----------


## Mask

> سلام خدمت همه دوستان عزیز
> من میخواستم یه برنامه با دلفی بنویسم 
> که این امکانات رو داشته باشه
>  اتصال از طریق pptp به سرور+ نمایش روزهای باقیمانده اکانت کاربر ( اکانتینگ = IBSNG ) + فرستادن پیام به کاربران از طریق فایلی در  هاست
> امکانش هست ؟


قبلا این برنامه رو نوشتم. جهت خرید پیام خصوصی بدید.

----------

